# Thin hair around the ear



## bifis28 (Aug 7, 2013)

I have a 16 month old V named Ozzie. As he is the first V that I have owned, I am full of questions and usually overreact on medical issues. He has thin hair around both of his ears where the ear meats the scalp. Is this normal? He is not completely bald, but you can definitely see a thin spot. I have tried to look online to see if this is normal and found sicknesses called Sebaceous Adenitis and demodectic mange. Now I am worrying that it could be one of these! Can a veteran V owner let me know if I should be worried or not? Unfortunately I can not figure out how to add a photo...I will try to add a photo in a separate post.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Is there an option to attach a photo under "Attachments and other options"? If not let me know and I'll see if admin can fix it. For whatever reason it went away when I became moderator, but they got it back for me. Another option is to use a photo hosting site like flickr or photobucket and share through them.


----------



## bifis28 (Aug 7, 2013)

Attached is a photo of Ozzie's right ear. The left looks similar. Like I said, he is not completely bald, but the hair where the ear meets the scalp is noticeably thinner than the rest of his head. Is this normal or should I be worried?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Check to make sure both ears are clean inside. Could be rubbing them. If concerned chat to a vet.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I just read up on that SA disease, be sure to read online, there are very effective holistic cures, that are pennies compared to vet bill treatment... with complete recovery... very impressive. 
I sure hope your guy doesn't have it, but if so, You have noticed it really early.


----------



## bifis28 (Aug 7, 2013)

I have started the Cod Liver oil already as I figured that couldn't hurt him. I check his ears regularly as they do get a little bit of gunk from time to time, but not terrible. I will just keep an eye on it i guess. I didn't know if this was normal or not as I know that they have thin hair anyway. Thank you guys for the info.


----------

